# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Earls Rib Palace closed in Moore

## Easy180

From their Facebook post. 


Well keep this short and sweet. Weve proudly served the people of Moore & Norman since 2006, and weve had a great time doing it!

But, all good things must come to an end. Weve closed the doors to our Moore location in order to focus our efforts on new endeavors (to be announced soon).

We owe an Earl-sized Thank You! to all our loyal customers and those who have chosen to dine with us. #OklahomaBBQ just wouldnt be very Oklahoma without you.

----------


## catch22

This location was never busy during any time I have been to it. I also am not a huge fan of Earl's. I think their ribs are too tough and have a lot of gristle. I do like most of their sauces and hot links and smoked bologna, though.  Burgers are pretty good for the price.

----------


## zcamaro70

One of the city council members posted on his Facebook page it was being replaced by Rib Crib

----------


## Martin

> One of the city council members posted on his Facebook page it was being replaced by Rib Crib




i'm not a big fan of earl's (besides their western location) but i prefer rib crib way less.

----------


## Just Retired

I would like to see Earls open a location in Midwest City.

----------


## Mel

> i'm not a big fan of earl's (besides their western location) but i prefer rib crib way less.


This.

----------


## SoonerDave

I got started on Earl's with their burgers on the Western location, and it took something for me to try their BBQ. And it was good then, too.

The Moore location was very good when it first opened, but I think what KO'd them over the last few years was Swadley's. They *really* upped their game when they built the new S. Western location and we couldn't justify going to Moore for Earl's. And the once or twice we did try, it wasn't *nearly* as good. 

So I'm still hoping the other Earl's locations continue to succeed, especially Bricktown, but I'm not surprised to see the Moore location go bye-bye.

----------


## HangryHippo

> I got started on Earl's with their burgers on the Western location, and it took something for me to try their BBQ. And it was good then, too.
> 
> The Moore location was very good when it first opened, but I think what KO'd them over the last few years was Swadley's. They *really* upped their game when they built the new S. Western location and we couldn't justify going to Moore for Earl's. And the once or twice we did try, it wasn't *nearly* as good. 
> 
> So I'm still hoping the other Earl's locations continue to succeed, especially Bricktown, but I'm not surprised to see the Moore location go bye-bye.


Swadley's used to suck.  Has it improved markedly over the last 18 months?

----------


## Roger S

Rumor floated this morning on the Moore FB group that a Black Bear Diner is going in this location.

----------


## Easy180

I would hope so. If Earl’s couldn’t survive there no way that Rib Crib could.

----------


## zcamaro70

A4A12055-F8D7-421E-B693-D4185B210E9D.jpeg

----------


## Anonymous.

I know this is a hugely unpopular opinion. But as far as chain BBQ, I really enjoy Rib Crib. *hides*

----------


## SEMIweather

> I know this is a hugely unpopular opinion. But as far as chain BBQ, I really enjoy Rib Crib. *hides*


I'm personally Rudy's or bust when it comes to chain BBQ.

----------


## Roger S

> I know this is a hugely unpopular opinion. But as far as chain BBQ, I really enjoy Rib Crib. *hides*


Hey.... I'll admit to lowering their profit margin on Tuesday nights on quite a few occasions when I was younger.  :Wink:

----------


## zcamaro70

I vote Rudy’s !   On another note, I was told at a city council meeting it was announced a Walburgers was going in by Target.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Swadley's used to suck.  Has it improved markedly over the last 18 months?


My wife and I have eaten at the local Swadley's a couple of times in the last few months. It may not be the best BBQ around, but we both thought it was very, very good. And that applies to both the food and the service.

----------


## HangryHippo

> My wife and I have eaten at the local Swadley's a couple of times in the last few months. It may not be the best BBQ around, but we both thought it was very, very good. And that applies to both the food and the service.


Which location, if you dont mind me asking? Id be willing to give it another shot.

----------


## baralheia

> My wife and I have eaten at the local Swadley's a couple of times in the last few months. It may not be the best BBQ around, but we both thought it was very, very good. And that applies to both the food and the service.


I've always been impressed by Swadley's... There's definitely better BBQ out there, but for what it is, it's still quite good, consistent, and a decent value, especially considering it's a local chain. I frequent the new location they built on S Western, between SW 89th and I-240.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Swadley's used to suck.  Has it improved markedly over the last 18 months?


When they occupied the old A&W building on SW 89th, we visited it several times to give it every possible chance, and consistently came away disappointed. But that changed when they built the new S. Western location.

Before, we'd go ahead and drive to Earl's be in lieu of Swadley's. Now it's vice-versa. Is it the world's most perfect BBQ? No, but I think they've worked really hard to improve their product - and succeeded enough to earn my business. Whether that means "do they still suck" is entirely up to you.

----------


## HangryHippo

> When they occupied the old A&W building on SW 89th, we visited it several times to give it every possible chance, and consistently came away disappointed. But that changed when they built the new S. Western location.
> 
> Before, we'd go ahead and drive to Earl's be in lieu of Swadley's. Now it's vice-versa. Is it the world's most perfect BBQ? No, but I think they've worked really hard to improve their product - and succeeded enough to earn my business. Whether that means "do they still suck" is entirely up to you.


I'll give it another shot and report back as to whether or not they still suck.

----------


## Midtowner

I don't know about the older Swadley's on Memorial, but the one out in El Reno is pretty outstanding. It isn't Rudy's, but it's good.

----------


## PaddyShack

> I don't know about the older Swadley's on Memorial, but the one out in El Reno is pretty outstanding. It isn't Rudy's, but it's good.


I knew the manager personally before corporate moved him to their new location in Ardmore. He used to work at Rococo before hand. He definitely knows how to run a restaurant and definitely goes out of his way to make sure the customer service is top choice.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I knew the manager personally before corporate moved him to their new location in Ardmore. He used to work at Rococo before hand. He definitely knows how to run a restaurant and definitely goes out of his way to make sure the customer service is top choice.


Wow, interesting path from Rococo to Swadley's...  Wish we had more of him, though, the Swadley's locations we've gone to in OKC have not been very good.

----------


## BLJR

Is Earl's ownership behind the Black Bear franchise?

----------


## Robert_M

> Rumor floated this morning on the Moore FB group that a Black Bear Diner is going in this location.


Black Bear Diner's website lists Moore on their upcoming location page.

----------


## SoonerDave

There's "Black Bear" signage all over the old Earl's now (well, "Black Bear Diner" pending, to be exact. No open date that I saw.)

----------


## SoonersFan12

I wonder if Black Bear Diner will be good?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I wonder if Black Bear Diner will be good?


it is a very solid chain with reasonable prices and big servings

----------


## stile99

Black Bear in Midwest City is good, but a bit far for casual dining from Mustang/Yukon. The one on the north side I'm sure is as good, but it's about as far if not farther.  Too bad there's no land available for one in the Mustang/Yukon area, especially around, say, 10th and Czech Hall.

----------


## Martin

> I wonder if Black Bear Diner will be good?


i go for lunch at the one in midwest city once or twice a month... never had a bad experience.

----------


## Mel

> Black Bear in Midwest City is good, but a bit far for casual dining from Mustang/Yukon. The one on the north side I'm sure is as good, but it's about as far if not farther.  Too bad there's no land available for one in the Mustang/Yukon area, especially around, say, 10th and Czech Hall.


Ha! Indeed no room. Neighborhoods are popping up like Mushrooms in our area. My Son and DIL moved into one of the newer Neighborhoods off 44th between Sara and Czech Hall. Nice big homes. There is a Market out this way. All the Construction Vehicles have beat the East - West roads to shreds. Build it, and we will come.

----------


## Trisha

I've eaten at Black Bear in mwc & wasn't impressed with their burgers but the bacon pancakes were awesome! lol

----------

